# Trek Jazz



## RocketmanDane (Feb 15, 2012)

Posted this over in the Trek brand category but im hopeing I might have a little more luck here..

Yesterday I found a decent condition bike for under 50 bucks. It was a old Jazz by Trek Voltage. I thought could have some potential. Only has a few little spots of rust on the handle bar but overall appears in only lightly used condition

The tires appear to be to be aftermarket as the front appears to be i believe its called a hybrid tire that would be good on and off road. And the rear tire appears to be a slightly diffrent hybrid tire more towards the road tire.

From my research I Can only really discover that it was probably made in the early 90's has a steel frame, Has Schimano shifters and gears. From what i read (which again i could only find very little) it was a lower end line of Trek mountain bikes that retailed around 250 bucks in early 90's

All that being said i was wondering what others knew about this bike???

Is this bike any good?

I'm considering stripping it all down and re painting it.... This bike I am assuming has little value??? 

Does this bike have potential???

Thnks!!!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

RocketmanDane said:


> .....it was a lower end line of Trek mountain bikes that retailed around 250 bucks in early 90's
> 
> This bike I am assuming has little value???


Nailed it right there.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

What you have is a Jazz Voltage. Jazz was an entry-level bike made by Trek. It's fine for getting around, but not worth much. It's better than a department store bike though.

If it is in light used condition as you say, then the paint should be in good condition. I would not strip it. Give it a tune up and ride it as is.


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

Crappy bike day on the forum!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Any day that someone gets a bike and the bug to ride, in my opinion, is a
GOOD day!
Enjoy the bike my man.


----------



## marley mission (Nov 25, 2011)

StanleyButterfly said:


> Crappy bike day on the forum!


actually it appears to be TROLL day on the forum - you spread the love dont ya brotha


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

StanleyButterfly said:


> Crappy bike day on the forum!


So, what wonderful ,rare bunch of bikes do you have?
Guy's like you are a dime a dozen, name on bike is of utmost
importance, as opposed to how a bike puts a smile on someones face
regardless of what it is, and gets them out to enjoy life.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Chip on your shoulder much? Dude asked if his low end Trek was indeed not worth much, or if it had potential. Maybe those aren't mutually exclusive qualities, but no one said not to smile or not to ride.

A Trek Jazz is not usually the kind of bike people here think about, much less think about going to the trouble of stripping down and repainting.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

RocketmanDane said:


> From what i read (which again i could only find very little) it was a lower end line of Trek mountain bikes that retailed around 250 bucks in early 90's
> 
> All that being said i was wondering what others knew about this bike???
> 
> ...


You've kinda answered your own questions. Little to no value. Little to no potential as a real mountain bike.
You're not finding much info because no one cares about the bike except for what it most likely used as....transportation.

You want to strip it down and play with it, have fun. Nothing you do to it will make it worse or better.


----------



## RocketmanDane (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info most of you! I didn't want to start any work on it wether it was upgrades or even changes before I knew what I had! I made the mistake more then once or twice and bought something made changes and found out later it was much better stock or was even worth a decent amount of money intact .... 

That being said!! I took it out for a short ride around my neighborhood and it felt great to get back on a bike! Haven't ridden in about 7 years!


----------



## coopdad (Nov 6, 2010)

So, it is priceless! 
I too love old cheap bikes. They don't have to have a high resale value to be valuable!


----------



## SteveLNew (Sep 23, 2012)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with the Jazz... I still ride mine all the time. I got mine in 1992 and it still looks practically new, and I'm not easy on bikes!!! 
Granted there is no suspension or disk brakes on them, and they are a cheaper bike made by Trek but in the early 1990's $300 wasn't cheap. At least I didn't think so. Yes I've moved on to more expensive and better bikes, but I still like my Jazz, and for under $50 I think you got a great deal as long as everything works properly. :thumbsup:



RocketmanDane said:


> Posted this over in the Trek brand category but im hopeing I might have a little more luck here..
> 
> Yesterday I found a decent condition bike for under 50 bucks. It was a old Jazz by Trek Voltage. I thought could have some potential. Only has a few little spots of rust on the handle bar but overall appears in only lightly used condition
> 
> ...


----------

